# New to area, looking for tips



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Second post, and I wish I had more to offer everyone as far as tips....

My wife went to high school here and her folks still live in Warrington, so we're down to visit a couple times a year. I have been a bass fisherman since I could hold a cane pole, but I don't know much about saltwater... yet.  I have a boat I can take out on the bay now, so I am looking for some starter tips on where to look for just about anything fun to catch. I like light tackle and artificials but I usually will grab some live shrimp from Outcasts before I go out as well.

My wife is 29 weeks pregnant, but she is such a trooper about fishing that we were still out there today fighting the  wind trying to catch some fish... we hit docks around Grande Lagoon area of Big Lagoon mainly because it was a southeast facing shoreline and we were still in the wind; we were tossing mostly live shrimp, and we fed a lot of pinfish. Did catch one small redfish near the Galvez(?) boat launch at the end of the day on a live shrimp, but other than some small pigfish and a small hard tail (that's what my father in law called it), it was zip. Saw an osprey grab what looked like a pigfish, so he probably got a nice shrimp-stuffed fish dinner!

If anyone has any tips on spots to try, I am willing to try just about anything to tighten up a line on some good fish... just keep in mind I don't know landmarks very well yet, so specifics do help a lot!

Seems like a great forum, and I have enjoyed reading and trying to soak up some knowledge. We are only here for this week and I really hope we can keep our plans to come back again in May. It looks like we'll be fighting wind most of our trip this week, but I am going to try to find some fish; if I manage to blindly stumble across any working patterns I'll report back and share.

Tight lines!
Sam, from North Carolina


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't know much of the west side, can you launch anywhere? If so, the bigger reds come out to play at night by the three mile bridge. Launch at graffitti bridge over by the welcome center, put your ass in line with the fishing bridge, head out some and find structure. Sit by the bridge, wait until dark, and BAM! They're out. Also have some trout there too. Squid, and fresh cut bait works great.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Cowboy... yeah I can launch pretty much anywhere I am allowed to back in. I was in Big Lagoon just on a casual tip from the tackle shop guy at Outcast, and the fact that it was a Southeast facing shoreline on a hard NW wind.

I appreciate the tip, and I'll keep that in mind if I can get out in the late evening. Wife gets tired early these days due to being pregnant, and her folks eat early, so I can be up with the dawn but not usually out till evening.

That being said, if the wind lays down some and I can get some evening fishing time, I'll check it out!

If you run across any other tips on spots to try, I'm open to driving a little. :thumbsup: Thanks again!

Sam


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

How long are you gonna be in town for? I'm getting back in hopefully friday.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

We came in Saturday and we will probably have to head out with dawn patrol Sunday 4/29, so last day of potential fishing will be Saturday 4/28.


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

If you dont want to sit there feeding the pinfish with the shrimp use some tiny hooks with a piece of shrimp, squid or whatever and catch about 10 pinfish. Use the pinfish for bait. You WILL catch a nice size red especially at night were Costal is talking about. You can also get a pinfish trap or castnet. It will be cheaper than buying shrimp and feeding the pinfish. Don't get me wrong you can catch just about anything with live shrimp... Goodluck!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I use a cast net to catch shad for stiper fishing... I guess the grassy areas we were getting all the nibbles in would yield pin fish in decent numbers using a cast net, and my boat has dual livewells so I can keep some in the tank... well, I will take my cast net with me tomorrow!

Do you put them on a free line, or a bottom rig like a carolina style / flounder rig or what? If you were going out tomorrow and Wednesday, where would you be focusing your efforts? I told Cowboy I might not make it out for the night fishing; it gets me the evil eye from my pregnant wife when I miss dinner and I'm not around to tuck her in at night, so that part I may have to wait on... but I will be fishing during the daytime hours this week for sure. We'll be here this week and I am open to a variety of styles; my main problem is getting specific enough advice that I can have some degree of confidence in what I'm doing.

I want to learn how to do this stuff, saltwater fishing seems fun if you know how to go about it.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

I would go 2 on the bottom with a mono leader and freeline 1. Thats me. I hate buying bait. If you go between shell island and Ft Mcrae it bottle necks there 17ft or so. I catch almost everything that comes in and out tbe pass there. West end.


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

Also its always calm there. Its were I take my kids when they want to fish.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I hear ya. I don't actually mind buying bait if it's not too pricey, but I get more satisfaction out of catching my own. Something about owning the whole process <shrug>. We fished that northern jettie there on the McCrae side year before last in a boat we rented from the Navy base via my father in law (he's retired Navy).

Is Shell island the sandy island between McCrae and Sherman Cove?


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

It has 72 names but yes thats what I always call it...lol


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Hah! Coastal landmarks always have lots of names, it's one of the reasons I have such a hard time following threads that talk about places that you won't find named such on a standard map. 

Cool, thanks for the tip. Yeah that makes sense, that area is pretty well sheltered. I'll keep it on the hit list, much obliged.

I have to fight my natural tendency toward bass fishing tactics... constantly on the move looking for the fish. Do you sorta hunker down and keep bait in the water and expect that fish will be moving through, since it's an inlet area?


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

You can still site fish for Reds and trout. Its similar to bass fishing the fish are just bigger. Or... there catching spanish and king in the pass. Throw" gotchas"and live or dead pin fish.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks SquidBrand... I am likely to take a look at the Pass tomorrow, and I will almost certainly catch some pinfish in the cast net and throw them in one of the livewells. I appreciate the tip there.

If you were going to try to sight cast or just move along an area and try to catch reds or trout tomorrow, where would you be looking at heading?

EDIT:
Think the clock is going to get me... heading to bed, but I'll check back in the morning. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd work the docks from the state park down to Sherman Cove and drift the pass. 99% on catching fish in the pass. I haven't looked at the weather though. It would depend on the boat. I would fish the pass just about any day but when I go with my Dad (which has a bay boat) its give and take.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Got a late start today, but hit the pass for a few hours. Tossed some live shrimp and some artificials at the jetties. Got some hits but lost a couple halfway back to the boat, so not sure what they were. Saw a lot of boats but unless I just wasn't paying attention (which I really wasn't), I didn't see a lot of fish coming in there.

By the time I was going to hit the docks and flats between Sherman Cove and back along Grande Lagoon, the wind was beating us up a bit too much and we headed on in.

Trying to decide where to hit tomorrow; if the wind is anything like it was this afternoon, I'll be looking at NE facing shoreline areas if I can find productive ones.

Tight lines
Sam


----------



## Herknav90 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sam:

I catch pinfish mainly right across from Sherman Cove entrance. I think it's called Spanish Point on the chart. Caution, it's really shallow, and you can see the silvery flash of them in the grass. I usually moor the boat at the beach area and throw from the shore. Most days, you can throw a cast net and get 2-3" to palm size...2-6 at a time. I get about 20 and go.

I have tried Carolina Rigs mainly with 2' leader (I am 3-4' now). I started with the silly rule of 1' for 10' of water. You WILL catch mainly catfish. It's the old Bass Fishing rule (yes, I am a bass fisherman in paradise now), and it sucks in salt water. I have tried Pilchard Rigs and now gone to a Drop-In Rig. It keeps dead fish and shrimp off the bottom - You get TONS of catfish if not. I went back to the Carolina Ris at 4' and shrimp...Caught a 28" Black Drum that tipped over 13#. 

I use mainly pinfish, cigar minnows, and shrimp (dead, but preferable alive). I have not had a ton of luck with Reds, but most people are on the rock wall at the pass going out on the west side in early morning. My neighbor tears them up there. I have only been in the pass a couple of times and caught a crap ton of Red Snappers. They are catching Reds from the shore going from the pass to the intercoastal on the NAS beach cutting through there. 

I have had zero luck with plastics...I have tried a bunch of them...I got some new Gulp crab and the pink minnows...I got some great advise from an old salty dog on these...More to follow.

Caution on fishing around the bridges/piers above...The pier fishermen get angry and throw lead weights sometimes - call the police with a description. You are 100% legal to fish up to, beside, and under the bridge/piers. You are only restricted by FL law to 100 yards if spear fishing. No FL law on boat fishing distance from piers and bridges. With that in mind, it is good advise to keep 100 yards from piers out of respect for the pier fishermen...We all have the same goal...Boats are mobile the pier is not. I just don't fish near them...Makes life easy.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Hit some docks in the bay today and at least I didn't get skunked. Two reds, one about 16 inches - he swam for another day. Second was about 23 inches, nice little slot fish so he's on the menu for dinner tomorrow. LOTS of pinfish. 










We'll probably head out to and maybe just a bit out of the pass in the morning, if the wind isn't too bad yet. 

Tight lines!
Sam


----------



## Herknav90 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pretty fish - Keep working hard.

I caught this little guy in front of Sherman Cove and the refueling station.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice! Wouldn't call him little. 

Caught a keeper flounder today









and father in law caught this today in the pass:









Wouldn't you know it, he was an inch too long to keep , so he swam free. Was fun though, 1 flounder, 1 red, 2 spanish, and a bunch of different 'trash' (including a black grouper and red snapper) that was still fun to catch.

They each hit shrimp on the west side of the pass.


----------



## Herknav90 (Mar 22, 2012)

Flounder - Was that at the rocky jetties at the pass? What were you using? Never mind...read your entire post. I haven't caught a flouder yet - Still learning.

Red - Nice red, and yes...A shame to let him swim. Most dudes down here would fillet and release...

Mine was a 13#+ black drum. Luckily allowed 1 over 24" That sucker was 28"...The edibility charts say keep 10# or less. I'll tell you how it is this weekend - Wife only likes blackened fish - I hope this doesn't kill the fillet.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> Mine was a 13#+ black drum. Luckily allowed 1 over 24" That sucker was 28"...


Nice! That's a great fish.

The flounder are spotty apparently. That was the only one we caught today or yesterday. Pretty much all the fish we have caught were on live or dead shrimp... my father in law salt cures his cut shrimp with a recipe my wife found on the net for him. He swears by it, but tossing live shrimp right next to him I did fine as well.

We pretty much were floating the pass bouncing shrimp off the bottom with what would be called a Carolina Rig where I'm from... barrel weight on the line, above a swivel with a leader off that and a circle hook on the end.

This one ended my day, and although I had to turn it loose, it made my whole week. :thumbup:










37+ inches, 20 pounds. Caught on a rod I had with my that my wife usually uses for bass fishing... 10 pound line with a bigger leader. Actually had to chase him with the boat because he was going to spool me. 25 minute fight; for me was just epic.  It swam away after several photos.

One more day to fish tomorrow, sort of a family trip so probably pretty relaxed on the fishing.

A guy could really fall in love with the fishing here on the Fla panhandle!

Tight lines!


----------



## Herknav90 (Mar 22, 2012)

Now that is a RED! Yeah, it took me about 15 minutes on mine with of course my little rod for Brim, Crape, etc. I have bought 3 other rods for the bigger fish here. I have learned to bump up the line a bit - 15-20# braid. Then I can still get a spool like 8-10#. 

Super familiar with Carolina Rig - I am from SC where it was developed. I still play with it, but I have done Pilchard and had the best luck from Drop-In rigs. I caught that Black Drum on a Carolina Rig - 4' - 30# leader, 2/0 Circle hook. They say that the circle hook is more conducive for catch and release, but I have had a devil of a time getting them out of most catches. I can pop a normal hook out in seconds.

I know what you mean about the area. I have worked myself to death at NAS Pensacola...I am now starting to smell the roses. I have been here for 2.5 years, and I am leaving in Oct. Just bought a boat about a month ago - Starting to develop a better relationship with my twins - Great time on teh water with them like my Dad and Grandpa did to me. 

I know you are leaving Sunday from the first posting. Congrats on enjoying the local area, and hope you can get back down here to enjoy this again. I actually talked to my wife the other day about retiring down here - Maybe...May Be.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice, where in SC? I went to grad school in Charleston, lived and worked there about 7 years. My sister actually lives in Hanahan now.

Yeah, I respooled that reel after that fish with a little heavier line. We had gotten tired of the Spanish biting off our hooks so I had put 50# leaders on, but I learned not to be lazy and I won't leave my bass gear spooled with 10# test next time.  I think 14 or 17# line with 30# leader sounds pretty good.

Circle hooks are nice for hook ups, supposedly don't have to set it... I agree they don't come out as easy as a worm hook from a largemouth, but what I've found is that removal is easier with a pair of needle nose pliers (which I previously only used if they were hooked deep, now I just keep them with me) and a quick twisting motion.

Yes, I have to go back to real life on Monday, more's the pity. I don't blame you for thinking of retiring here. When it comes time, if we are not already living here we will probably retire somewhere on the Fla panhandle, if not here. It's the prettiest beaches and water imaginable, but without the price tag, and with the ability to hang out with good ole' Southern folk. Just the way we like it.

Good news is, as long as my wife is doing ok with the pregnancy :whistling: we'll be back in May. She is the one who wants to come back, so don't anyone start thinking it... I'm not dragging my very pregnant wife on fishing trips against her will. :no:

I hope you hook up with some great fish, Herknav. Good luck to you and yours in your endeavors.

Tight lines everyone
Sam


----------



## Herknav90 (Mar 22, 2012)

Believe it or not, I grew up on front row beach property on the Isle of Palms. It's not close to the beaches like this area - Muddy sand. We moved inland (Summerville) due to a severe hurricanes and the beach traffic - Of course we rode thme out...near misses all. So, I used the beach house for the chicks, and the lakes (Moultrie and Marion) for skiing and bass fishing. Yep...One of those Citadel Grads too!

All of my cousins live close to Lexington to Bamberg area, so they are river and lake boys - Of course a Jon Boat for river, and big 'ole bass boats for lake. I am used to buzz bait, crikets and worms. 

Yeah, pliers are it for the circles. I also don't pick up anything by the mouth like a bass. Everything I have encountered has teeth down here. It's pure fun.

Hey, you have to start your kids off early. I was in the womb when my mom and dad flew private planes and took boat trips from SC to NC in the boat. Pretty funny now. It explains my ability to pull a lof of Gs in the Mil planes.

Good luck to you and your wife, and make it back down soon! The stories you will have on Monday!!!

Rob


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice, I lived on Sullivans the first summer after I moved down there... figured I was in an upstairs apartment and there was usually a breeze; I could live without A/C right? Haha I moved the following the April.  

We hope to be back down in May, definitely will bring the boat!

Sam


----------



## Herknav90 (Mar 22, 2012)

You bet. Have a safe drive, and God Speed. Also, luck on the baby!


----------

